# Bergbau von 183 auf 375



## Agrotan (30. Oktober 2007)

Gude,

Wie komm ich schnell von skill 183 auf skill 375?? also bergbau?? wo farm ich am besten??? wo gehts am schnellsten??

Bin gespannt auf antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG AGRO


----------



## Ascia (30. Oktober 2007)

Sei einfach aktiv...
Das heißt bleib net nur in Hauptstädten auf deinem "Arsch" sitzen^^ und warte auf Instanzen --> dort gibt es zwar auch manchmal solche Vorkommen aber net so viele wie draußen.
Geh raus in die Welt xD und geh besonders in so Höhlen dort sind Vorkommen sehr häufig vorzutreffen.
Also einfach questen und anstatt in ner Hauptstadt ne halbe Stunde auf ne Instanz warten, sondern in en Gebiet mit deinem Levelbereich gehen und da in solche Höhlen so farmste BB meiner Meinung nach gut


----------



## Bl4ze (30. Oktober 2007)

http://www.almostgaming.com/wowguides/worl...1-300-with-maps

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...ide&spell=1

am besten die saugst dir gleich gatherer mit ner db, so kannst du die spawnpunkte am besten abreiten.

kräuterkunde ging so von 0-375 binnen 3 tagen ohne wirklich viel zu spielen am tag - 
max. 1-2 dauerfarmen pro tag (nach 2h gehts dir aber auf den sack ^^)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. November 2007)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> http://www.almostgaming.com/wowguides/worl...1-300-with-maps
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&clie...ide&spell=1
> 
> ...


jo das n1 die seiten habe ich schon gleich mal ausprobiert sind nur zu empfehlen findest die alle und mit gatherer hast du auch schon sehr bald die routen auf der map verzeichnet und musst net immer auf desktop switchen um zu gucken wo du als nächstes längs musst xD

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------

